# Failed to load module input and uhci

## peepsalot

I'm trying to get my USB mouse working with little success.  I have tried following the Gentoo Desktop setup howto, and also the instructions at forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79

I have recompiled my kernel to have modules input,mousedev,hid, and usb-uhci(i also tried plain uhci).

When I reboot, the loading of input and uhci fail.  I don't know how to diagnose the problem further.  When I do "insmod input" it prints "Device or resource busy".  Is it possible that my startup is trrying to load the modules twice?  How would I know if it got loaded right?

Also, I have a Gigabyte GA-7VAXP Motherboard.  How do I know which UHCI module is compatible?

I spent all yesterday trying different things to get this to work and I've come to the conclusion that I still don't know what I'm doing.  This USB mouse installation is turning into a nightmare.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## peepsalot

One more thing.  When I run dmesg, i see the following line:

input: unable to register char major 13<3>devfs_register(mice): could not append to parent, err: -17

I'm guessing this could be a key to solving the problem.  Anyone know what this means?

----------

## Decibels

Check out 12th post on down:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=27144&highlight=

Then the last post of same thread had another approach.

----------

## peepsalot

Cool, I got it working now.  Turns out I needed the ehci module, and I had only tried the two different uhci modules before that.  I finally saw somewhere that you can run "lspci -v | grep HCI" ("emerge pciutils" to get lspci) to find out which driver you need for USB.  Before I knew that, it was a guessing game.  Also, turns out I didn't even need to load the input.o module after all.  Here are all the relevant modules I have in my /etc/modules.autoload :

usbcore

ehci-hcd

hid

mousedev

----------

## Decibels

Yes, I just saw that command to see which you have,  and read up a little myself on the new USB2.0 (which I don't have, so hadn't paid attention to). Anyone else having a trouble with your USB might want to read:

http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html

----------

